# Easton Monkeybar, CUBE Grips, Procraft Vorbau



## urmel511 (2. Juni 2013)

Über Preise kann man immer reden , sofern die Angebote nicht unverschämt werden, wie beim Interessent vom Lenker der mir 10 inkl Versand geboten hatte ...

ebay Name zwecks Bewertungsprofil: sandee511

BBB MTB Lenker Freebar BHB 19, 720 mm breit, OS
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...20-mm-breit,-os/138664233-217-1879?ref=search

NEU Procraft Vorbau Ahead 4bolt II OS 17°, 80 mm
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...i-os-17°,-80-mm/138664501-217-1879?ref=search

NEU CUBE RFR Barends, rot/weiß
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ends,-rot-weiss/138664836-217-1879?ref=search

SQ Lab Fahrradgriffe 711 SY - Gr. M, Rechnung von Feb. 2013
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ng-von-feb-2013/138665068-217-1879?ref=search


----------



## urmel511 (24. August 2013)

Ein Update der Artikel ...

nur der Titel lässt sich nicht ändern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

